
Play store doesn't download when roaming - tan90
https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=211038
======
BoorishBears
I'm really surprised by how shocked people seem to be at Google's response
here... Did they really think the company with near 0 non-automated support
for their non-paying customers (and even those paying the Android development
fee) would be a bastion of user response?

Google is like those companies that only respond to tweets these days, except
they're so large your tweet has to go viral and spawn at least a few articles
in major publications to even get a semblance of a response (maybe)

And to add, Android development issues are the same. No one meaningfully
responds to tickets for years until one day you see a footnote about a fix in
a new release, if you're fortunate.

~~~
bostand
There is a name for this type of "open" development business: Throw over the
fence open source.

Sure, android is open source but the community is almost never involved in the
development.

------
dibbsonline
I thought by the title it was this issue;
[https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=211226](https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=211226)

~~~
tan90
I have given up on that one. But the roaming issue is a blocker for so many
important things, it's absolutely easy to fix and still doesn't get fixed.

